# This one's just un"BEAR"able.....



## Drstrangefart (Jun 12, 2011)

So, my friend Brad has a weird bear phobia. I've been messing with him about it for a while. He says it's acceptable as long as I don't show up at his house with a live kodiak. I searched all over town for a small solid plastic bear to do this with and got nowhere. I did find this and cobbled together a way to get 'er set up.


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 12, 2011)

:frown::hypnotized::biggrin:

LOL!!!! This is just so wrong.............................but yet so hilarious:rotfl:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 12, 2011)

I like to think the TRY ME sticker on the front makes him look like a real harda$$....


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 12, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I like to think the TRY ME sticker on the front makes him look like a real harda$$....





LOL!!!! I dont think he is a harda$$ anymore:frown:


----------



## renowb (Jun 12, 2011)

That bear is trying to smile but you can tell he's in pain!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 12, 2011)

renowb said:


> That bear is trying to smile but you can tell he's in pain!:biggrin::biggrin:



COULD be why he's smiling..... Eww....


----------



## renowb (Jun 12, 2011)

HaHa! LOL!



Drstrangefart said:


> renowb said:
> 
> 
> > That bear is trying to smile but you can tell he's in pain!:biggrin::biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 12, 2011)

Still waiting to see if I can successfully hand this beauty off to its future owner. He should be seeing the pics sometime in the next few hours.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 12, 2011)

You are COLD1!! :biggrin:
My kinda people.............
gordon


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 12, 2011)

Doctor, you are definitely a "strangefart"!!!!!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:





Drstrangefart said:


> So, my friend Brad has a weird bear phobia. I've been messing with him about it for a while. He says it's acceptable as long as I don't show up at his house with a live kodiak. I searched all over town for a small solid plastic bear to do this with and got nowhere. I did find this and cobbled together a way to get 'er set up.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm just surprised I managed to permanently mount a tube in a stuffed animal. That thing ain't coming out without a box cutter.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 13, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I'm just surprised I managed to *permanently mount a tube* in a stuffed animal. That thing ain't coming out without a box cutter.



What , poor Mr bear...!:redface: you are a cruel man dude, how would you like to have a tube permanently stuck up your...., you know what...!:wink::biggrin:

That is just hilarious...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 13, 2011)

robutacion said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just surprised I managed to *permanently mount a tube* in a stuffed animal. That thing ain't coming out without a box cutter.
> ...



Well, the bear's still smiling.... Eww....


----------



## kludge77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Issues dude. Serious issues... 

:0


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 13, 2011)

This makes me think I should have copyrighted or patented or whatever the term is on sticking things onto a pen. You are following right along with the Big Top
Let's see what else that mind can think up.


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 13, 2011)

OH MAN!!............:frown: .............I had forgotten about this creepy thing......No i might not be able to sleep tonight:curse:

Thanks!!!!!!!



Buzzzz4 said:


> This makes me think I should have copyrighted or patented or whatever the term is on sticking things onto a pen. You are following right along with the Big Top
> Let's see what else that mind can think up.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 13, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> This makes me think I should have copyrighted or patented or whatever the term is on sticking things onto a pen. You are following right along with the Big Top
> Let's see what else that mind can think up.



I had flashbacks of that one while I was trying to figure out how to mount the tube in the bear. Kinda half expected a comparison. I was pretty envious of that one when I saw it posted. I have yet to find a creepy-a$$ clown to make a pen with, but that's only a matter of time.


----------



## ssajn (Jun 13, 2011)

That looks like it would leave a mark.  Ouch


----------



## wolftat (Jun 13, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I'm just surprised I managed to permanently mount a tube in a stuffed animal. That thing ain't coming out without a box cutter.


 Try Ex-lax.


----------



## rkimery (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm taking it that this a male bear?

I agree with Gordon (*flyitfast*) - My kinda people.


----------



## MOtrooper (Jun 13, 2011)

Poor bear... it looks like he's been violated like no bear should be!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 13, 2011)

Ouch, reminds me of the joke about the constipated Math teacher who worked it out with a pencil! :biggrin:


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you a Proctologist by chance???


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 13, 2011)

Ligget said:


> Ouch, reminds me of the joke about the constipated Math teacher who worked it out with a pencil! :biggrin:





rizaydog said:


> Are you a Proctologist by chance???



Nope! Just a total a$$!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally got to show it to its future owner. He was not very upset, sadly. And he agreed to not throw it out. Now I gotta find a more realistic bear he WILL be upset by. He was disappointed that it didn't mess with his phobia.


----------



## FogHornLegHorn (Jun 14, 2011)

Ugh.....


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 14, 2011)

And all this time I thought the rhetorical saying was: "Do bears $h!t in the woods?"

Man, was I wrong!!!

Apparently, the saying REALLY is, "Do bears $h!t wood?"


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 14, 2011)

pianomanpj said:


> And all this time I thought the rhetorical saying was: "Do bears $h!t in the woods?"
> 
> Man, was I wrong!!!
> 
> Apparently, the saying REALLY is, "Do bears $h!t wood?"



Must be his high fiber diet....


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 14, 2011)

This is what immediately popped into my mind.
http://youtu.be/T9MAmWnOznI

(Fast-forward to 0:45 if you want to see just the bear part. I love that he "distracts" the bear first.)


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 14, 2011)

azamiryou said:


> This is what immediately popped into my mind.
> http://youtu.be/T9MAmWnOznI
> 
> (Fast-forward to 0:45 if you want to see just the bear part. I love that he "distracts" the bear first.)



Yeah, dude. That's TOTALLY Penbear's silent movie cousin. They exchange the occasional letter.


----------

